# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  atmeļu darba frekvence

## gget

Sveiki,

Jautājums vienkāršs, bet tai pašā laikā resursus prasošs.

Vai kāds varētu mazliet izstāstīt par frekvenci un instrukcijām. Kā tās īsti strādā?

Ok, cik saprotu, atmelim uzliekam darba frekvenci (piem 8 mhz) un tad pēc būtības atmelis pilda 8 miljoni darbības sekundē, right?

Kā ir ar C valodu? kā saprast cik instrukcijas aizņem katra funkcija?

Vajadzēja uztaisīt vienu laika releju, tad nu vienīgais veids kā piedzīt precīzu laiku, man bija eksperimentējot. Gribētu zināt kā to matemātiski zem forumulā palikt.
Vēl arī īsti nevaru saprast, vai frekvence nodefinējas, ja vienk ierakstu rindiņu #define F_CPU 8000000UL?
AVR Studio man kreisajā pusē nezin kāpēc vienmēr rāda 4 mhz.

Vēl jautājums. Cik precīzi (procentuāli) ir iebūvētie kvarci?

Un vēl viens jautājums. Vienā topikā lasīju Vinchi teikto, ka vajag sprieguma regulētāju, laikam UA7805 un kondiķus. Šis arī būtu nepieciešams, ja baroju atmeli no kompja barošanas bloka?

Paldies

----------


## Vikings

1. Pie 8MHz pilda 8 miljonus instrukciju, kas aizņem 1 ciklu. Ir instrukcijas, kuras pildās vairākus ciklus, attiecīgi tās pilda lēnāk. Kuras tieši - skaties PDF.
2. Par C - uzraksti kodu un simulē atsevišķas funkcijas dažādos apstākļos (piemēram, dažādi uzdotie mainīgie). Skaties cik tās paņem laika. Vai arī skaties kompilatora uzģenerētos asm failus un skaiti instrukcijas.
3. Precīzu laiku vienkārši un precīzi vari iegūt ar taimera pārtraukumiem. Lielāku laiku iegūsti tos skaitot. Vairāk lasi PDF Interrupt sadaļu.
4. Iebūvētā ģeneratora frekvence visjūtīgākā ir pret temperatūras izmaiņām. Precīzāk skaties PDF. System clock and clock options sadaļu.
5. Kondensatoru vajag, 7805 nevajag.

----------


## next

Kvarcam ir 2 rezonanses.
Uz korpusa parasti uzrakstiita frekvence virknes rezonansei bet mcu gjenerators kvarcu darbina ar paraleelo.
Starpiiba padomjlaikos dabuujamiem kvarciem bija kautkur ap 1/10000.

----------


## gget

Kādas sekas, ja darbina bez kondiķiem?

Ledi itkā deg kā nākas  ::

----------


## Vikings

Visdrīzāk jau tas strādās. Bet sūdi var sākties, ja tur pat blakus slēgāsi kaut kādus relejus vai citas pinķerīgas slodzes, kas var raustīt barošanu un karināt proci.

----------


## gget

Cik faradu kondiķis būtu jāliek?
Un pēc teksta spriežu, ka pietiek ar vienu.

----------


## Vikings

Nu, piemēram, 0,47uF pēc iespējas tuvāk proča kājām.

----------


## guguce

Kvarcs darbojas tīri mehāniski,  
tā kristālam ir pamatfrekvence un 
harmoniskās frekvences (pat līdz 13. harmonikai), kurās tas var strādāt. 
Ražošanas procesā dāžādi veidojot kristālu nosaka harmoniku, kurā tas strādās.

----------


## Slowmo

Laika releja programmēšana kāreiz labs projekts, lai sāktu ASM apgūt. Tad arī labāk sapratīsi, kur zema līmeņa valodai priekšrocības.

----------


## Texx

> ...
> Vēl arī īsti nevaru saprast, vai frekvence nodefinējas, ja vienk ierakstu rindiņu #define F_CPU 8000000UL?
> AVR Studio man kreisajā pusē nezin kāpēc vienmēr rāda 4 mhz.
> 
> Paldies


 Pēc manas saprašanas frekvenci ar kādu mikrokontrolleris darbosies nosaka uzstādot konkrētus konfigurācijas bitus to ieprogrammējot. AVR studio vienkārši 4 MHz ir noklusētā vērtība frekvencei, ko tas izmanto atkļūdošanas procesā.

----------

